# What do you consider "meeting someone online"?



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

I've pondered the idea that our culture has shifted to the point where you don't really meet people online anymore. I'm sure a fair few of you can say you met a random stranger on here and then latter on in your relationship met in person.

But, is that still a reality today? With the increasing lack of anonymity on the internet can you still meet people from online?

Do you consider meeting someone from a dating app to fall in that category?

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 9, 2019)

I actually feel like it’s become more acceptable in the mainstream to meet people you met online (especially from a dating app). But broadly speaking, people seem to be more accepting of such things now. 15 years ago it would’ve seemed a lot weirder imo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I actually feel like it’s become more acceptable in the mainstream to meet people you met online (especially from a dating app). But broadly speaking, people seem to be more accepting of such things now. 15 years ago it would’ve seemed a lot weirder imo.


So, you feel like a dating app is would be in the same category as meeting an NF member?

Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they're different since on something like a dating app you inherently know a decent bit about them. Where as when I've met people from NF all I knew originally was their username.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> So, you feel like a dating app is would be in the same category as meeting an NF member?
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they're different since on something like a dating app you inherently know a decent bit about them. Where as when I've met people from NF all I knew originally was their username.



I suppose it’s very different, so you’re right. The expectations going into each setting changes things.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

I tend to think that people are more genuine on the internet, so I'd argue that you may actually know some people online better than you would if you had met IRL. That being said, I consider interacting with people here for a decent time as having met them. I also would have no reservation meeting people I've gotten along with here in person.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I suppose it’s very different, so you’re right. The expectations going into each setting changes things.


That was why I used the dating app as an example, I feel like just based on the fact that:
a) most are apps these days
b) you are given a photo & info upfront the dynamic of "online" is removed in some sense.

That it's hard to classify them in the same way.



Moritsune said:


> I tend to think that people are more genuine on the internet, so I'd argue that you may actually know some people online better than you would if you had met IRL. That being said, I consider interacting with people here for a decent time as having met them. I also would have no reservation meeting people I've gotten along with here in person.


I often find the same thing, anonymity gives you the freedom to express yourself with little chance of being judged. But, do you create a distinction between say meeting someone from here, a dating app and in person? Would you even consider a dating app "online" in the sense we are speaking about here?


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> I often find the same thing, anonymity gives you the freedom to express yourself with little chance of being judged. But, do you create a distinction between say meeting someone from here, a dating app and in person? Would you even consider a dating app "online" in the sense we are speaking about here?


I would consider dating apps the least genuine form of communication. I mean, the whole purpose of the app is to present yourself in the best light to attract a mate, so I trust a persona less on them than a random encounter on forums or the like, and certainly less so than meeting IRL.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I would consider dating apps the least genuine form of communication. I mean, the whole purpose of the app is to present yourself in the best light to attract a mate, so I trust a persona less on them than a random encounter on forums or the like, and certainly less so than meeting IRL.


Makes sense, a dating app is like Social Media and is about projecting "your ideal self". I wish that I could think of what the most modern version of posting on a forum like this is to have a more apt comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Makes sense, a dating app is like Social Media and is about projecting "your ideal self". I wish that I could think of what the most modern version of posting on a forum like this is to have a more apt comparison.


I honestly don't think there are any more modern examples. People basically went from interacting with strangers anonymously on forums to interacting with them on social media. I don't remember there being a step in between.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I honestly don't think there are any more modern examples. People basically went from interacting with strangers anonymously on forums to interacting with them on social media. I don't remember there being a step in between.


You know I didn't think about it, but a site like Reddit is the probably what forums have become. So, I suppose meeting someone "online" does still exists with sites like that.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion considering tinder exists and dating sites are pretty popular


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion considering tinder exists and dating sites are pretty popular


Per my previous posts in this thread, the onus of something like tinder or a dating site is inherently different because you already know a significant amount of information about someone. 

Whereas on a forum you literally begin with a username.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Per my previous posts in this thread, the onus of something like tinder or a dating site is inherently different because you already know a significant amount of information about someone.
> 
> Whereas on a forum you literally begin with a username.


Ooh yeah I posted that without reading past the OP I apologize 

But anyway, imo the principle is pretty much the same either way. Just don’t arrange to meet with someone without talking them beyond just the wall of text and a disembodied avatar 

Video and voice chat exists, so there’s no reason to not have a grasp on who you’re talking to by then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2019)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> Ooh yeah I posted that without reading past the OP I apologize
> 
> But anyway, imo the principle is pretty much the same either way. Just don’t arrange to meet with someone without talking them beyond just the wall of text and a disembodied avatar
> 
> Video and voice chat exists, so there’s no reason to not have a grasp on who you’re talking to by then


I agree with all those points, I suppose my assumption was that with the change in culture and technology that you since you generally have a photo plus personal info at the ready and can instantly go into a video chat that the idea of meeting "online" doesn't really exist anymore.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, you may not always know everything about someone you meet online but I do think we get to know enough for that to qualify as meeting. As for meeting someone I know online in RL, have never done this but I don't think I'd want to. Not now anyway.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 10, 2019)

In this context, I've always considered the term _online _as the vehicle used to meet the person in question, regardless if there's a flow of personal information or not. Dating apps, online anime forums, emails, etc., all fall under the same category to me. If I'm meeting someone through the internet then I categorize it as meeting them online.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> Well, you may not always know everything about someone you meet online but I do think we get to know enough for that to qualify as meeting. As for meeting someone I know online in RL, have never done this but I don't think I'd want to. Not now anyway.


Fair enough, the expectation of what meeting online constitutes is fairly subjective.



Tendou Izumi said:


> In this context, I've always considered the term _online _as the vehicle used to meet the person in question, regardless if there's a flow of personal information or not. Dating apps, online anime forums, emails, etc., all fall under the same category to me. If I'm meeting someone through the internet then I categorize it as meeting them online.


I always considered it in the sense of the early internet. For example chatrooms and forums. You show up to a random site and meet random people. If you eventually trust them enough you could meet them in person.

Where as while a dating app is technically online I don't know if I consider it in the same vein.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 10, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> I've pondered the idea that our culture has shifted to the point where you don't really meet people online anymore. I'm sure a fair few of you can say you met a random stranger on here and then latter on in your relationship met in person.
> 
> But, is that still a reality today? With the increasing lack of anonymity on the internet can you still meet people from online?
> 
> ...



I think you can to an extent it all depends on if people have the time to do so and the money to do it, someone in regards to a dating app is the same thing. It all truly depends on if anyone has the time or money to do it, and if their willing to do so.

I met my boyfriend through an anime forum (myanimelist.net anime forums back when the forums was popping with activity) it was successful 9 years we've known each other and been together officially for 5 years now. Sure at first we both we're nervous in meeting each other but eventually those nerves broke when we both realized we're the same people behind the screens as we are in real life nothing changed we stayed true to ourselves. 

I actually would love to meet multiple people on here as well as some of my good Xbox live friends too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2019)

I met a few people from an app a couple of times. I haven't met anyone though from an online site itself.

Meetup is also cool. I keep an eye on events for coders just starting out. Haven't used it much though.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I think you can to an extent it all depends on if people have the time to do so and the money to do it, someone in regards to a dating app is the same thing. It all truly depends on if anyone has the time or money to do it, and if their willing to do so.
> 
> I met my boyfriend through an anime forum (myanimelist.net anime forums back when the forums was popping with activity) it was successful 9 years we've known each other and been together officially for 5 years now. Sure at first we both we're nervous in meeting each other but eventually those nerves broke when we both realized we're the same people behind the screens as we are in real life nothing changed we stayed true to ourselves.
> 
> I actually would love to meet multiple people on here as well as some of my good Xbox live friends too.


Love stories like yours, also shout out to myanimelist.


Raiden said:


> I met a few people from an app a couple of times. I haven't met anyone though from an online site itself.
> 
> Meetup is also cool. I keep an eye on events for coders just starting out. Haven't used it much though.


Figured by how long you've been on NF you would have met someone from here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Love stories like yours, also shout out to myanimelist.
> 
> Figured by how long you've been on NF you would have met someone from here.



Nah havent met up with anyone. I was also inactive from 12 to 16. But I really enjoy connecting to folks virtually here. Theres not many people IRL that I can talk to about anime, news of sports honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Feb 10, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Love stories like yours, also shout out to myanimelist.
> 
> Figured by how long you've been on NF you would have met someone from here.


Thank ya thank ya, shout out indeed damn place I think is practically dead now.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nah havent met up with anyone. I was also inactive from 12 to 16. But I really enjoy connecting to folks virtually here. Theres not many people IRL that I can talk to about anime, news of sports honestly.


Makes sense, don't know if most of the current poster crop really does in person meetings anymore either.


Sassy said:


> Thank ya thank ya, shout out indeed damn place I think is practically dead now.


Yup, I go there occasionally to drop a review and that's about it, everything else is a wasteland.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 11, 2019)

People still can meet others from online and it’s a matter of the planning and timing. 

I’d still be iffy meeting online acquaintances.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Theres not many people IRL that I can talk to about anime, news of sports honestly.


Know that feeling.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 11, 2019)

Depends on who but I've met a bunch of different folks from NF. Always good fun.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 11, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> I always considered it in the sense of the early internet. For example chatrooms and forums. You show up to a random site and meet random people. If you eventually trust them enough you could meet them in person.
> 
> Where as while a dating app is technically online I don't know if I consider it in the same vein.



Hmm..In that respect, I think, before, people were for sure more shy about providing their personal information. Maybe it was because the overall newness of the internet and the fact that people didn't know what to expect or how it would play out.

The memories....... I was never fond of chatrooms but windows messenger was the 'go to' form of online communication, back in the dial up internet days, lol. I suppose in the meeting process, people transitioned from chatrooms to messenger and then to meeting in person. It was very different to nowadays experience for sure. Less open.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


> People still can meet others from online and it’s a matter of the planning and timing.
> 
> I’d still be iffy meeting online acquaintances.


The reality is that it's never been safer, I'm sure at some point you will.


Shroomsday said:


> Depends on who but I've met a bunch of different folks from NF. Always good fun.


That's because NF members are generally pretty reasonable.


Tendou Izumi said:


> Hmm..In that respect, I think, before, people were for sure more shy about providing their personal information. Maybe it was because the overall newness of the internet and the fact that people didn't know what to expect or how it would play out.
> 
> The memories....... I was never fond of chatrooms but windows messenger was the 'go to' form of online communication, back in the dial up internet days, lol. I suppose in the meeting process, people transitioned from chatrooms to messenger and then to meeting in person. It was very different to nowadays experience for sure. Less open.


I often consider it the opposite. That even though information is more readily available about people now that they are more closed off than in the wild wild west days of the web.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> Know that feeling.



Yeah, most of them watch football and a few basketball. I had one friend into professional wrestling, and we went to a show in Hartford, CT surprisingly.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2019)

Never met anyone on here but I did meet someone that plays PSO2 with me. Not too long ago either. Like November last year.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

> *What do you consider "meeting someone online"?*



Hi, @Amirsh.  Nice to meet you


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 21, 2019)

I actually few to another country to meet people I've known online for years. I stayed for a week and it was an awesome experience.  Granted I fucked up a couple of times like forgetting my luggage at the airport and shit (lol). Before I arrived, we settled on a sign so as to when I arrived I knew who to look for. When I arrived, my friends showed the sign and we greeted each other normally. There wasn't an awkward moment or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2019)

Voyeur said:


> I actually few to another country to meet people I've known online for years. I stayed for a week and it was an awesome experience.  Granted I fucked up a couple of times like forgetting my luggage at the airport and shit (lol). Before I arrived, we settled on a sign so as to when I arrived I knew who to look for. When I arrived, my friends showed the sign and we greeted each other normally. There wasn't an awkward moment or anything.


How do you forget your luggage at the airport?


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How do you forget your luggage at the airport?


I accidentally grabbed a luggage that did not belong to me that was pretty much identical to mine. I had to go and get my luggage  back from Canadian Customs 4 am the next day and return the one I accidentally got.


----------

